# Wireless Card + Gaming?



## TingKle (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've been trying to figure out the source of my problem which is that when I play an online game, say CounterStrike for example I experience a 3 sec lag everytime I play in 5 min. intervals. I have a linksys wireles-g WMP54G which connects to a D-Link DIR 625 Rangebooster N. I know that It can't be my comp because I have an Compaq Evo D510 (2.0ghz) w/ 1.5 GB ram, and a Chaintech 6200A. I was wondering if my hunch is right or not. THnx!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect it with a wire, that will tell you if the wireless link is the issue.


----------



## TingKle (Feb 10, 2007)

So when I did ur suggestion, it seems that I was right, the lag that I experience has to do with my wireless card. Now the question is, is there anything i can do to fix it, or if there isn't what kind or wireless card should i get.


----------



## Vash2000 (Nov 2, 2006)

TingKle said:


> So when I did ur suggestion, it seems that I was right, the lag that I experience has to do with my wireless card. Now the question is, is there anything i can do to fix it, or if there isn't what kind or wireless card should i get.


Install the newest driver.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Other than increasing the signal strength with boosters, hi-gain antennas, or relocating one or both machines, not much. Wireless connections will ALWAYS have more latency than wired connections, they're half-duplex for one thing, and the real throughput of 802.11g is about 20-25% of a 100mbit wired connection.


----------

